# Minnesota North Star Classic Show Pics



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

In the link you can see some of the photos I took today at the Minnesota State Pigeon Associations North Star Classic show in Huthinson, MN. Enjoy!
http://allbreedinternational.freeforums.org/mspa-north-star-classic-photos-t47.html


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome pics! Great looking birds. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you, I enjoyed the show!


----------

